# Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lakers)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@
















@
















@


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Expecting Gasol/Bynum/Odom to be featured tonight. Spurs were bailed out in the first game by LA's refusal to take it to the Spurs in the post.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Wonder how Artest plays..


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Psyched for these games. I want a solid game from Gasol.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



kbdullah said:


> Wonder how Artest plays..


like an over the hill headcase


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Heat/Spurs/Warriors

Make your predictions....


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



VBM said:


> Expecting Gasol/Bynum/Odom to be featured tonight. Spurs were bailed out in the first game by LA's refusal to take it to the Spurs in the post.


Is Drew playing tonight? Go Lakers!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Bosh is going to have to move a lot on D to keep up with Anderson. That could be one of the main win/loss focuses tonight.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



23AJ said:


> Heat/Spurs/Warriors
> 
> Make your predictions....


Magic, Lakers and Bucks.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

all home teams will win.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Bynum is playing. 

I've got all the home teams winning as well.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Interesting so many guys going for the home teams. Are their home records exceptional ? The teams I picked are just playing better over all, indicated by their records. Besides the Bucks/Warriors which is a wash.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

I got the Heat, Lakers, and Warriors winning tonight


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Any reason why the Magic are wearing their road uniforms and the Heat are wearing their home uniforms?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

^I thought that.

Lol @ Dwight doing the LeBron photo thing, then tossing the dust.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Dwight with an EARLY first foul.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Bosh drawing quick fouls on Orlando's bigs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Anderson with two fouls already as well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Orlando's out of fouls for the quarter. Free throws rest of the way for Miami.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Coming out to play in the 1st for once.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

LeBron on fire to start.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

LeBron's locked in


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

LeBron now 5/5 and 10 straight points for Miami.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

LeBron is mad about something


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Otis Smith: 



> "I was surprised that he went" to Miami, Smith said. "I thought he was, I guess, more of a competitor."
> 
> "The great ones do and usually stay in one location," he added. "This is a new era. It's a little different than my time."


LeBron:


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Best pass I've seen Nelson make all year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

LeBron's playing awesome. Dwight's off to a good start as well.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Oh ****, that fadeaway.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

LeBron 7/7. Jeez. He's got the last 16 points now for Miami.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Lol, I think LeBron let the ball roll that long on purpose to piss off the fans.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

8/8 for LeBron. Turkoglu is down.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Orlando took a step back.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Turk is like, "f this, i'm going down"


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Lebron is playing NBA 2k


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Wow, that kind of lateral shock is very easily an ACL tear. This is Orlando's season potentially if Turk is injured.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

I've seen Lebron do some amazing things, but I don't think I've ever seen him have a start this hot.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Turkeyglue ain't hurt, just scared.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

That didn't look good for Hedo. Hope he's okay.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

that knee totaly bend, doesnt look good.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

when SVG will understand that he can't play Arenas and Nelson together...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Weird lineup for Orlando right now.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

heat wearing the home shirts is totaly distracting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

LeBron 9/9. 23 points in the first quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Wow. Big shot by Jason Richardson at the buzzer. He banked in the triple. Despite the LeBron onslaught, the Magic are only down by 4 points.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

dwights jersey is just toooo tight. doenst look right.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Turk is back.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

seem like turk is fine.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Dwight quietly having a really good game as well.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Didn't look like a travel.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Sweet dunk


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



BenDengGo said:


> dwights jersey is just toooo tight. doenst look right.


Have you seen the All Star Jersey Options?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

I'm tired of these ticky tack fouls.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Tragedy said:


> Have you seen the All Star Jersey Options?


yes i've seen them, but i think most of the players will opt for the regular look.
dwight specifically look weird because of his size and brought shoulders.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

And that's why Wade is top 5


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

heat 72% !!!! s i c k


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Don't forget D-Wade plays for Miami aswell as that LeBron guy.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Wade with a good sequence of plays.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

lebron with the perfect 10


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

What's the record for most consecutive makes? I feel like it's in the neighborhood of 13.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

That really wasn't a travel on Damp. He took an extra step with his non-pivot foot, which I'm pretty sure is legit. I'm rooting for the Magic right now, but I want to see a new LeBron career high. I can't believe Stan even thought of playing Hedo on LeBron. It's one thing that could potentially be devastating to the Magic's title hopes this year. They have absolutely no one who can guard the perimeter.

And yeh, I'm pretty sure the record is 12 or 13. I think Nenad Krstic was there a few years ago on the Nets until he missed a bunny late in the game.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Lebron going for 82


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Sir Patchwork said:


> What's the record for most consecutive makes? I feel like it's in the neighborhood of 13.


Apparently 

Most consecutive field goals, no misses, season
35-Wilt Chamberlain, Philadelphia, February 17-February 28, 1967 

edit: copied wrong stat in first post, can't seem to find a single game one.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Wrong.



> Most field goals in a game, no misses
> 18 by Wilt Chamberlain, Philadelphia 76ers (vs. Baltimore Bullets) on February 24, 1967


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NBA_records

Too bad it's irrelevant now. Step it up, LeBron. I'm getting drunk. I want to watch history.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Bosh to Dampier to end the quarter! That was sick.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Orlando is lucky to be down only 10. Awful defense. Doesn't help that LeBron chose to have his best half as a member of the Heat.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Is there any doubt that the NBA is going to take huge criticism for that all-star game commercial? "Battle of Los Angeles" with scenes of war over a basketball game. They have to have done it on purpose.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

^Heh?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Basel said:


> Orlando is lucky to be down only 10. Awful defense. Doesn't help that LeBron chose to have his best half as a member of the Heat.


I dunno if it's luck. They're killing the Heat with their spacing, which is leading to second chance points a plenty. That's why it's not a blowout right now. If Miami were rebounding better, this wouldn't be a closeish game right now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Has Dwight Howard come out of this game yet?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Would love to hear Munro's verdict on that block


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Howard is so dirty. Headhunting as usual.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Don't think he was headhunting, he did go for ball, he just missed. Did they call a flagrant?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Anyone else's League Pass colours gone inverted? It looks like the cast of James Cameron's Avatar are playing pick-up basketball off set.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Man, that was a hard fall.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



kbdullah said:


> Don't think he was headhunting, he did go for ball, he just missed. Did they call a flagrant?


That's not a natural act when you bring your forearm into the guy's face. He knew what he was doing.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

I wonder if Chris Bosh will have any words for Mike Miller for diving for that loose ball. Doesn't he know Turkoglu has a family to feed?


----------



## Pump Bacon (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Howard's learned well from Karl Malone


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

If he had dunked it on Dwight, Adam would be talking about how great of a dunk it was. Dwight's not going to move away, we all know this. He challenges everything.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Orlando needs to get something going. Horrible 2nd half do far. This crowd is dead.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



HB said:


> *If he had dunked it on Dwight, Adam would be talking about how great of a dunk it was.* Dwight's not going to move away, we all know this. He challenges everything.


Why wouldn't I? Are you implying that a dunk is a dirty play?

You can challenge shots without headhunting, but this is typical of Dwight. Nothing new.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Dwight was going for ball - the ball was behind Wade when he did it, so he ended up going across Wade's body. Wasn't pretty at all but I don't think he was headhunting.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



> Why wouldn't I? Are you implying that a dunk is a dirty play?
> 
> You can challenge shots without headhunting, but this is typical of Dwight. Nothing new.


I am saying its a high risk, high reward type of play. FWIW Gortat also blocks people that way, jumping up with two arms. Dwight just happens to be stronger.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

This would have been such a good game if not for the ticky tack calls.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Pacers Fan said:


> That really wasn't a travel on Damp. He took an extra step with his non-pivot foot, which I'm pretty sure is legit. I'm rooting for the Magic right now, but I want to see a new LeBron career high. I can't believe Stan even thought of playing Hedo on LeBron. It's one thing that could potentially be devastating to the Magic's title hopes this year. They have absolutely no one who can guard the perimeter.
> 
> And yeh, I'm pretty sure the record is 12 or 13. I think Nenad Krstic was there a few years ago on the Nets until he missed a bunny late in the game.



That's the thing that makes Dwight so special. The Magic have a competent defense and for a long time got away with playing Rashard and Hedo at power forward. His presence defensively is just incredibly underrated to pretty much anyone who would rather have any other Center or Power Forward in the league.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Dre™ said:


> That's the thing that makes Dwight so special. The Magic have a competent defense and for a long time got away with playing Rashard and Hedo at power forward. His presence defensively is just incredibly underrated to pretty much anyone who would rather have any other Center or Power Forward in the league.


Agreed. 

I also agree with Pacers Fan, they aren't going to get anywhere without a good defender on the wing. I'd be surprised if they haven't enquired about a player like Ariza.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Craig Sager's suit is truly fantastic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Orlando won't go away.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Why is the Geico Caveman sitting near Miami's bench?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



P to the Wee said:


> Why is the Geico Caveman sitting near Miami's bench?


:laugh:

I saw him coming to his seat and I was thinking :wtf:.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Mike Miller has been rebounding the hell out of the ball lately.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Every time Orlando makes a little run to try and get back into it, the Heat come right back and extend the lead.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Heat beat the buzzer again. Orlando with its biggest lead of the game at 16 now. Don't know why I thought Orlando would win this game.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

What a bullet pass, LeBron is destroying Orlando. Crowd is quiet, they have no momentum going to the 4th.


----------



## Pump Bacon (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Howard looks like an empty jersey out there ever since he collided with Wade. Orlando's too mentally weak including D12. His offense was never his biggest problem...its mostly mental for Dwight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Maybe LeBron will be the first player to hit 50 this season.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Setting a tone for a potential playoff series


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Orlando getting embarrassed on their own floor.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Miami blowing this open. Two blowouts of Orlando this season. It's just a bad matchup for Orlando. They are built better for the Celtics now, but can't see them doing much with Miami.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Wow. Magic look like they want to crawl inside a hole in die right now. Bad body language.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

why is it everytime i watch the magic they suck? they are a sad bunch of pretenders. just shooting 3's and hoping to hit enough to win the game. horrible offense.

heat is actually playing well as a team! good passing and role players hitting their shots. wade hasn't even played much.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

All that **** Orlando was talking and they're about to get blown out by Miami for the 2nd time this season.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Orlando with its stupid, annoying, frustrating offense, jacking up 3 after 3 after 3 after 3...


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Orlando is a contender? Look at their body language. This isn't even the playoffs


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Vince isnt the culprit tonight lol


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Looks like the good guys are gonna pick this one up. Game is just a blowout at this point.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Dwight can't wait for free agency


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Miami once again shutting Dwight Howard down in the second half of a game. He hasn't really gotten much posting up against Miami. All his stuff has been on pick and rolls, and put backs.

Looks like Lebron is going for the triple double instead of 50. Difference between him and guys like Durant or Kobe.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



seifer0406 said:


> Dwight can't wait for free agency


rofl


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Incidentally imagine how bad this game would be if Howard had gotten in foul trouble in this game? He's played every minute, and they are losing by over 20. They really need to get a back up center. Or another real power forward.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Dwight must work on his free throws instead of criticising his team mates, 3 for 13 is just terrible.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



futuristxen said:


> Miami once again shutting Dwight Howard down in the second half of a game. He hasn't really gotten much posting up against Miami. All his stuff has been on pick and rolls, and put backs.
> 
> Looks like Lebron is going for the triple double instead of 50. Difference between him and guys like Durant or Kobe.


Yeah you can tell Miami watched the first half closely cause they really did a great job closing those passing lanes from the top he was getting in the first half. Dwight hasn't scored at all this 2nd half.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



futuristxen said:


> Miami once again shutting Dwight Howard down in the second half of a game. He hasn't really gotten much posting up against Miami. All his stuff has been on pick and rolls, and put backs.
> 
> Looks like Lebron is going for the triple double instead of 50. Difference between him and guys like Durant or Kobe.


Difference between him and Rose

Rose:"I don't care about no triple doubles, I just want to win"


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Here come Orlando with a barrage of 3s.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



P to the Wee said:


> Difference between him and Rose
> 
> Rose:"I don't care about no triple doubles, I just want to win"


 How many playoff series has Rose won?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



futuristxen said:


> Looks like Lebron is going for the triple double instead of 50. Difference between him and guys like Durant or Kobe.


Durant has never scored 50, although he could have many times. He doesn't care about stats. You probably lumped him in the wrong group.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Orlando trying to keep it respectable.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



P to the Wee said:


> Difference between him and Rose
> 
> Rose:"I don't care about no triple doubles, I just want to win"


Because LeBron is hurting his team's efforts to win by contributing to so many stat columns.

A guy doesn't have to be out for stats to rack up points either. Kobe scored 81 trying to come back and win a game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Wow...it's a 6-point game.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Well Orlando shot them selves out the game, then shot themselves back in it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

And LeBron with the dagger. That's game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Wtf


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

J-Rick OWNED!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



P to the Wee said:


> Difference between him and Rose
> 
> Rose:"I don't care about no triple doubles, I just want to win"


Difference between him and Rose: Heat contenders/Bulls pretenders.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Heated said:


> Difference between him and Rose: Heat contenders/Bulls pretenders.


Exactly.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

i need to download magic wins. everytime i watch them they suck. they were down by 20 and i went to the washroom. i came back and they were only down 6. then i watched lebron hit a 3 and it's back up to 9...

how did the magic make their comeback??


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



c_dog said:


> i need to download magic wins. everytime i watch them they suck. they were down by 20 and i went to the washroom. i came back and they were only down 6. then i watched lebron hit a 3 and it's back up to 9...
> 
> how did the magic make their comeback??


They hit 4 threes.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

But at the very beginning of this game you could see the look on his face. He wanted to beat these guys badly.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



c_dog said:


> i need to download magic wins. everytime i watch them they suck. they were down by 20 and i went to the washroom. i came back and they were only down 6. then i watched lebron hit a 3 and it's back up to 9...
> 
> how did the magic make their comeback??


You should see how many games in a row you can watch of them before they win.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Basel said:


> They hit 4 threes.


i see that in the boxscore. but they can't seem to make a shot to save their lives when i watch them. just bad attempts from 3pt land..

this game is over. sorry magic fans i lost you the game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Dunno what good Arenas and Nelson are for this team


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Wade misses both.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Goddamn DWade.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

lol. wade has had a lot of epic fail moments at the FT line this season... what happened to him?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



c_dog said:


> lol. wade has had a lot of epic fail moments at the FT line this season... what happened to him?


Bosh too.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Suprised there wasn't a foul on Orlando in that whole mess.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Wade's ft shooting is getting progressively worse every year it seems. I blame Shaq.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Wow. Heat want to drag this out as much as possible. Gonna get Milsapped


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

If Lebron makes his free throws down the stretch here the Heat will get the win and he'll get to 50


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



HB said:


> Dunno what good Arenas and Nelson are for this team


Nelson people have been saying for years...as for Arenas I wonder how he's going to play come spring. 

He said on the radio today the arthritis in his knees act up during the winter months and they tighten, but he can still react close to his old explosion in warmer conditions, which would bring the dynamic back to his game that made him special. For now you can just play him close and he won't be able to do anything but pass or put up a bad shot, but with the threat of him burning you it's harder to defend. 

I did hear last summer he was looking spectacular, but then come the start of the season he looked like a shell, so it may have some credence.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

LBJ gonna get fITTy


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Gonna get 50


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Dre™ said:


> Nelson people have been saying for years...as for Arenas I wonder how he's going to play come spring.
> 
> He said on the radio today the arthritis in his knees act up during the winter months and they tighten, but he can still react close to his old explosion in warmer conditions.
> 
> I did hear last summer he was looking spectacular, but then come the start of the season he looked like a shell, so it may have some credence.


He plays in Florida though. And I thought he said the humidity was messing with his arthritis?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

51


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Holy ****


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Wow this game could actually go OT?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

A chance to tie! Wow!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

wow, Miami has really ****ed this up


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Why are they reviewing this? It's a free timeout for Orlando!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

J-Rich with a great ball defense, though, too late for Magic.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Mike Miller dude, only time he's pissed me off. Could have gave it to Wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

...the ****.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Good try, but man Anderson looked just like Hedo out there.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Horrible pass by Miller. What was the hurry?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Why Anderson?! Man, Orlando had a great chance. Unreal.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Lol Miami stupidly let up too soon.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Although wade has been missing free throws


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Damn! So close!

Great call by the ref btw. If seen plenty of situations like that where the ref is anticipating a foul and calls it too soon.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Props to Orlando for fighting till the end.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Nice finish in Orlando...now for the main event


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Lakers...Spurs....Here we go


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Artest with the early suckage.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Not the best closeout I've ever seen, but Miami deserved the win.

Orlando has Laker-disease, trying to come back from 20 down with 8 mins to go. :laugh:


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Lol...just in time for a BS Fisher call


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Man first play of the game and Fisher is already flopping.....DISGRACEFUL!


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Two fouls on Blair already...damn


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Wow, Blair with two fouls in 1:07. :|


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Blair with two early fouls.

McDyees is in


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Bucks up 7 to 6 early. Ersan Ilyasova with all 7.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Ron said:


> Not the best closeout I've ever seen, but Miami deserved the win.


Thought they were going to get Milsapped again!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



VBM said:


> Lol...just in time for a BS Fisher call


Yeah, that was a pretty lousy call. And just like that, blair has 2 fouls.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Dre™ said:


> That's the thing that makes Dwight so special. The Magic have a competent defense and for a long time got away with playing Rashard and Hedo at power forward. His presence defensively is just incredibly underrated to pretty much anyone who would rather have any other Center or Power Forward in the league.


Oh I absolutely agree. The reason Orlando is as good defensively as they are is because of Dwight Howard. No one in the last 20 years outside of Dikembe, Mark Eaton, or Hakeem could've done as good as a job as Dwight has on defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Go Lakers!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



VBM said:


> Lol...just in time for a BS Fisher call


LOL, another fan who watches games thru home-team-colored glasses.

Clearly he was in position. Blair playing out of control early.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Lol Ron-Ron running the break


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Oh Ron Ron... *smh*


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Wow, double dribble and a travel by Ron.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



futuristxen said:


> He plays in Florida though. And I thought he said the humidity was messing with his arthritis?


He still travels to cold cities, plus with jetlag it's tough. He just said this stuff on the radio here today.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Ron said:


> LOL, another fan who watches games thru home-team-colored glasses.
> 
> Clearly he was in position. Blair playing out of control early.


How you like those purple and gold glasses? :laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



VBM said:


> How you like those purple and gold glasses? :laugh:


How do you like Blair sitting on the bench? I mean, what was he thinking?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Kobe with 4 assists already.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Ron said:


> How do you like Blair sitting on the bench? I mean, what was he thinking?


On that attempted rebound on his second foul...no clue. His brain locks up at times, no doubt


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Nice play out of the timeout


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Parker needs to get going


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Jefferson feeling it...Kobe better lock him down


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Jefferson with 10 already.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Lakers are again 2-step back on defense.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



futuristxen said:


> How many playoff series has Rose won?


First two seasons for Rose: two playoff appearances
First two seasons for Lebron: No playoffs


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Why are the Lakers letting Richard Jefferson shoot completely uncontested?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

RJ lookin good, looks like he's finally adjusted to the Spurs' rhythm


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

..and now Lakers can't freaking box out.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Heated said:


> Difference between him and Rose: Heat contenders/Bulls pretenders.


Bulls contenders/Heat pretenders

I can do the same


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Ron said:


> How do you like Blair sitting on the bench? I mean, what was he thinking?


dude...c'mon man


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Richard Jefferson off to a good start.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Gotta finish that, Parker


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Lakers have about 4 TOs already. I think I lost the count..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

How many wide open shots are we going to give up? Good timeout by Phil.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Lynx said:


> Lakers have about 4 TOs already. I think I lost the count..


6.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

The Lakers playing like crap.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Adam said:


> The Lakers playing like crap.


Tell us something we already don't know.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



P to the Wee said:


> Bulls contenders/Heat pretenders
> 
> I can do the same


If you really believe that you're setting yourself up for major disappointment, but that's your business.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Too damn passive, Pau...too damn passive.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Surprised to see Blair back in already with 2 fouls.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Nice drive and kick to Gasol by Kobe.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Ilyasova having his way with the Warriors.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Interesting Blair is in the game with two fouls.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Oh **** I didn't realize Reggie was commentating...my stream was muted at first


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Spurs just sloppy


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Shannon Brown has fallen off a bit since his great start to the season. Still playing well, but should be playing better.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

What a shot


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

wow what a shot


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Very low scoring game.

WOW. What a ****ing shot by Neal to end the first quarter buzzer. Unreal.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Neal! What a shot!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Too much dribbling, too much standing around...same ole story


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

That's SportsCenter Top play


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

See, that is all Laker fans want to see...hustle to the ball, diving for balls, real ****ing effort. Win or lose.

If Lakers keep playing like that, Spurs will need more of the Neal-type shots.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Neal With It


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Crazy shot. 

I bet Kobe's gonna come out attacking 2nd quarter


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Spurs leading with Parker as a total non-factor...that'll work


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Heated said:


> If you really believe that you're setting yourself up for major disappointment, but that's your business.


I don't, I think both are contenders. However you're setting yourself up for major disappointment by calling the Bulls pretenders. In a 7 game series between those 2 teams, the series could go either way.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Lynx said:


> Too much dribbling, too much standing around...same ole story


On some plays only...they are moving better for the majority of the time.

I like their defensive effort. They are making the Spurs work for their shots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Dre™ said:


> Crazy shot.
> 
> I bet Kobe's gonna come out attacking 2nd quarter


Probably. Looks like he's playing a very similar game to the one he did on Tuesday night against Houston. Dish it early and often, and then attack. Wouldn't mind seeing another 30+/10+ game from him.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



P to the Wee said:


> I don't, I think both are contenders. However you're setting yourself up for major disappointment by calling the Bulls pretenders. In a 7 game series between those 2 teams, the series could go either way.


Heated's black and red colored glasses are so thick that he is basically blinded. I would be quite concerned if I had to face the Bulls in any playoff series.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Dre™ said:


> Oh **** I didn't realize Reggie was commentating...my stream was muted at first


I'm the opposite. I knew he was commentating and intentionally muted.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Splitter time...let's see how he can embarrass himself this time


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Artest appears to be more interested on the defensive end tonight than in recent games.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



P to the Wee said:


> I don't, I think both are contenders. However you're setting yourself up for major disappointment by calling the Bulls pretenders. In a 7 game series between those 2 teams, the series could go either way.


Naw I'm pretty sure we'd beat you in 4 or 5. It's really a two team race for Boston/Miami.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Ron said:


> On some plays only...they are moving better for the majority of the time.
> 
> I like their defensive effort. They are making the Spurs work for their shots.


Spurs have missed few uncontested shots. And Lakers didn't even take advantage of it when they went on a little dry spell.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



VBM said:


> Splitter time...let's see how he can embarrass himself this time


Well, he drew an offensive foul on Bynum at least.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Damn...big 3 non-existent so far...how are the Spurs leading?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Manu is attacking the rim at his will.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Lakers' defense is outstanding. Manu, so far, is very uncomfortable.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Ron said:


> Lakers' defense is outstanding. Manu, so far, is very uncomfortable.


Oops.

I guess George Hill is invisible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

I wouldn't say our defense is outstanding when we keep giving up open shots.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Ron said:


> Heated's black and red colored glasses are so thick that he is basically blinded. I would be quite concerned if I had to face the Bulls in any playoff series.


Of course you would be concerned. They're better than the Lakers. Not Miami though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



VBM said:


> Damn...big 3 non-existent so far...how are the Spurs leading?


Wasn't that what happened in the first game as well in San Antonio?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Wow, Steve Blake with the air ball.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Heated said:


> Naw I'm pretty sure we'd beat you in 4 or 5. It's really a two team race for Boston/Miami.


:lol: Okay then. Before tonight's game the Bulls were the 2 seed while playing an entire season without either Noah and Boozer. The Heat were the 3 seed. But yet the Heat win in 4 or 5? :laugh:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Hmmm yeah I guess Lakers should shop around Steve Blake.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Adam said:


> Of course you would be concerned. They're better than the Lakers. Not Miami though.


The phrase is rhetorical.

Miami should be afraid. Very afraid.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Ron said:


> Lakers' defense is outstanding.


They're giving up a lot of wise open shots. Spurs just aren't hitting.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

So the tagline for this Nicolas Cage movie is 'Don't show no mercy'....Seriously?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Lynx said:


> Manu is attacking the rim at his will.


:laugh: Nice.

2 for 8 and seems to be on a Kobe mission...take shots that are ill-advised.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Manu is missing shots, true. But he's able to penetrate the lanes.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Ron said:


> Heated's black and red colored glasses are so thick that he is basically blinded. I would be quite concerned if I had to face the Bulls in any playoff series.












got mine.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

"The most consistent Laker this season has been Lamar."

Did anybody ever think they'd hear that about Odom?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

It's a one possession game but feels like Lakers are down by 5 or 6.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Wide open shot after wide open shot. Now if only the Spurs could hit a few of them...


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Basel said:


> "The most consistent Lakers this season has been Lamar."
> 
> Did anybody ever think they'd hear that about Odom?


He's always been the one that concerned me the most on LA...Spurs have absolutely nobody that can guard him


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Diable said:


> So the tagline for this Nicolas Cage movie is 'Don't show no mercy'....Seriously?


It's better than Big Momma previews.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Lynx said:


> It's a one possession game but feels like Lakers are donw by 5 or 6.


You and I are certainly watching the game from two different angles.

What I see is very encouraging. They may be down 2 points but THE EFFORT is there. If they continue with outstanding effort as they have in this game, the wins will come...perhaps not tonight, but the wins will come.

Just be competitive. That's the important thing.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Heated said:


> got mine.


I bet those go great with your collection of lebron used condom wrappers and chris bosh g-strings


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



P to the Wee said:


> :lol: Okay then. Before tonight's game the Bulls were the 2 seed while playing an entire season without either Noah and Boozer. The Heat were the 3 seed. But yet the Heat win in 4 or 5? :laugh:


Bulls are a very good team, but in Heated's defense, LeBron basically beat the Bulls by himself last year in 5 games, and not even Derrick "I don't care about stats" Rose could do much about it.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

spurs are playing sloppy, so are the lakers. yuck


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



P to the Wee said:


> :lol: Okay then. Before tonight's game the Bulls were the 2 seed while playing an entire season without either Noah and Boozer. The Heat were the 3 seed. But yet the Heat win in 4 or 5? :laugh:


At full strength? Uh, yes.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

LOL at Reggie Miller "Spurs are flying below the radar."

Yeah, right.

40-8.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Ron said:


> You and I are certainly watching the game from two different angles.
> 
> What I see is very encouraging. They may be down 2 points but THE EFFORT is there. If they continue with outstanding effort as they have in this game, the wins will come...perhaps not tonight, but the wins will come.
> 
> Just be competitive. That's the important thing.


I don't disagree with you on competitive part. This is certainly a better showing than Miami, Boston game.

Ron is playing like chip on his shoulder.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

We actually ran a nice fast break? Wow. Lakers lead by 2.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Artest is playing like a completely different player. Maybe the trade story affected him in a positive way?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

man Blair is just bad so far. He's lost out there


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Bulls are a very good team, but in Heated's defense, LeBron basically beat the Bulls by himself last year in 5 games, and not even Derrick "I don't care about stats" Rose could do much about it.


You have to admit that the natural maturation process of their key player and some others makes them look like a much different team than those 09-10 bulls. Their defensive approach this year has them allowing over 8 ppg less than last year, which is certainly a progression.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Pop better chew these guys out at half


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Lakers have kept Duncan off the board, always a good sign


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Ok..Artest wants to be in LaLa Land. :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Ron Artest again. God, I hope he snaps back to the Artest we saw last year.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Artest cleaning up Kobe's mess.

Where have we seen that before? 

Oh yeah, the title game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Kobe's shot is off tonight, but he's rebounding and dishing well.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



VBM said:


> Pop better chew these guys out at half


For what?

Perhaps when the Lakers play with effort they are just the better team.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Oh yeah, nothing's more physical than a missed block and smack on the wrist..this guy...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Good hard foul by Kobe on Duncan.

Lakers are playing smart...Artest also with the hold to stop a fast break.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Phil Jackson was the only coach to tame Artest? That's news to me...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Ron said:


> Artest cleaning up Kobe's mess.
> 
> Where have we seen that before?
> 
> Oh yeah, the title game.


People on laptop...acknowledge me please..:laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



OneBadLT123 said:


> Phil Jackson was the only coach to tame Artest? That's news to me...


I don't know if he's been tamed. Bad use of words.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Spurs cant make a FT to save their lives


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Ron said:


> For what?
> 
> Perhaps when the Lakers play with effort they are just the better team.


Spurs missing gimmies


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Man the Spurs are just clanking everything


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Kobe with 6/6/6. 

-____-


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Good timeout, PJ.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

There we go...Parker needs to be aggressive


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Parker waking up. Just in time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Ugh, Tony Parker gets two layups. Phil calls a timeout. Gotta ed this half on a good note.

Looks like Phil is upset with LO.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

I'm glad the Lakers overcame that start and are playing like they know they need to let people know who they are.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



VBM said:


> Spurs missing gimmies


So have the Lakers. No one is perfect.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

I love when people actually force Odom right. He becomes almost completely ineffective when he goes right.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Gasol 5/6 for 10 points, which is good to see. But he's only got 2 boards.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Tooeasy said:


> You have to admit that the natural maturation process of their key player and some others makes them look like a much different team than those 09-10 bulls. Their defensive approach this year has them allowing over 8 ppg less than last year, which is certainly a progression.


They will have the same problem as Orlando, which is that they don't have anyone who can guard LeBron or Wade. If you let those two get off and control the game, you can't win.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Basel said:


> Looks like Phil is upset with LO.


He let Tony slide by after missing a layup at the other end


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Gino and-1


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

<3333 Manu


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Spurs have hit some ridiculous shots tonight. First Neal, and now Ginobili plus the foul.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Ginobili!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

oh floppo


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Manu with another freakish move..and 1


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

So the Lakers play with more effort, Spurs play like ass, and it's a tie game. That'll work


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

42-42 at the half. Lakers need to come out strong in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Spurs end the half on a nice little run to tie it.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Wow.

Nice way to close out the half, Lakers.

Guess the Spurs won't get chewed out after all.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



VBM said:


> So the Lakers play with more effort, Spurs play like ass, and it's a tie game. That'll work


Lakers have to play a full 24 minutes, not 21.

You said it will work after 1 with a Spurs four-point lead.

Now it will also work at a tied game?


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Ron said:


> Guess the Spurs won't get chewed out after all.


Both teams deserve to be chewed out.

PJ to Gasol: They can't guard you!

Pop to Parker: They can't guard you!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Kobe needs to get going.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Charles Barkley saying Kobe's lost a lot of game. Tsk tsk. He says this every single year.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Basel said:


> Charles Barkley saying Kobe's lost a lot of game. Tsk tsk. He says this every single year.


He said the same thing about Duncan. Pretty sure he meant tired legs.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Tooeasy said:


> I bet those go great with your collection of lebron used condom wrappers and chris bosh g-strings


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Barkley is right about both Duncan and Kobe. They have both declined a lot (Duncan more than Kobe).


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

If you can't see how much Kobe's game has declined the past few seasons then you must be blind.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Nothing wrong with that, natural progression and regression is all.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Spurs have no shot if Parker doesn't put up 15-20 in the second half


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

I took it as him saying he's fallen off a lot from last season to this season, which I don't think is true. But yeah, if he's talking about from the Kobe in 2006, he's right to a degree.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Bad start to the half.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Dre™ said:


> Nothing wrong with that, natural progression and regression is all.


Happens to all the greats. He can get away with it vs. the teams with not so good perimeter defenders/team defense. But vs. the better defensive teams it is pretty obvious he has regressed. And if you factor in the physical teams like Boston, or teams where he has to use a lot of energy/quickness like Miami it's very clear IMO


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Whoa, Kobe with the jam. Didn't see that coming.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



JC.McFly said:


> Happens to all the greats. He can get away with it vs. the teams with not so good perimeter defenders/team defense. But vs. the better defensive teams it is pretty obvious he has regressed. And if you factor in the physical teams like Boston, or teams where he has to use a lot of energy/quickness like Miami it's very clear IMO


You must not have watched what he did Sunday vs. Boston's defense.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

blair has got to make those. c'mon man


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Bynum's doing a nice job rebounding the ball.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Kobe's shots are just flat tonight.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

what a pass by Duncan


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Kobe's off tonight. Can't make a shot and has a few turnovers.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Reggie Miller is just flat out annoying


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Basel said:


> I took it as him saying he's fallen off a lot from last season to this season, which I don't think is true. But yeah, if he's talking about from the Kobe in 2006, he's right to a degree.


A lot of miles on those legs and knees, he has lost a lot of athleticism, quickness, explosiveness. kobe used to have one of the deadliest thriple-threat to first step moves, now I see him struggling to get around guys. He settles way too much on offense. Last season he had a good-run in the post then completely went away from it, he needs to play closer to the basket to be more efficient.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Do anybody's fingers take more of a beating than Kobe's? :laugh:


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Nice fast break by Tony


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Duncan playing like ass


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Tim Duncan ain't no all-star.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

return to sender bynum


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



JC.McFly said:


> A lot of miles on those legs and knees, he has lost a lot of athleticism, quickness, explosiveness. kobe used to have one of the deadliest thriple-threat to first step moves, now I see him struggling to get around guys. He settles way too much on offense. Last season he had a good-run in the post then completely went away from it, he needs to play closer to the basket to be more efficient.


Definitely agree with you about the post game. I think he's probably got the best post game of any guard in the league, but with Bynum/Odom/Gasol always in the paint, he can't really utilize it much.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

And as I say that...nice block


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

That was a terrific block by Duncan on Drew. 

Not sure what the **** Fisher is trying to do there.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

This game is a struggle for both teams


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Basel said:


> That was a terrific block by Duncan on Drew.
> 
> *Not sure what the **** Fisher is trying to do there.*


I lol'd when I saw that. And what made it more funny was after he clanked it, he looked at the ref looking for a call.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

It really is. Would be surprised if either team hits 90 points tonight.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Kobe can still put up numbers when he needs to it's just a little more taxing. He used to make things look easy, now you can almost feel the effort in his drives and moves at the basket. He can put up 40 but he'll probably pay for it the next day. 

Come playoff time with like 3 weeks in between games it won't matter though.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Lakers are due for a run


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Spurs have had plenty of opportunities to open this up. Lakers are hanging tough new kids on the block style


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



VBM said:


> Lakers are due for a run


I hope so.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Mamba gets goin'


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

The crowd sucks tonight.

Kobe's jumper looking better - hits two in a row.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Shooting foul?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Duncan has been shooting 1 inch short all night


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Parker warming up


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Parker's single-handedly beating us. We've never been able to guard him.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Tony must have had lunch with Eva today


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

How has Splitter looked for the Spurs when he's played? Seems like if they get one more big with length to put next to Duncan that the Lakers would have a hell of a time beating the Spurs in a 7 games series. They match up extremely well from 1-4 with the Lakers but Blair can't guard Gasol or Bynum. Splitter has the height and length to match up with the Laker bigs but the Spurs haven't needed that against other teams


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Gasol quietly having a good night on the scoring end.

Nice play by Shannon Brown.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Dice with the bitchslap...


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

There you go, Neal. Let's get some instant offense


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Spurs up 3 with Parker heating up...yes Ron, that'll work


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

66-63 Spurs after three. Come on, Lakers. Don't lose another big game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Ugly end to the quarter for the Spurs. Hill had Neal wide open for a 3 on that last possession.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Man, do the Lakers even run plays?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Heated change your signature...you have to highlight it to read it right :2ti:...I was just like wtf...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Artest continuing his nice game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

We're in for a wild finish..


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Manu bout to play some PG


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

What the **** was that, LO?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Man...Lakers need to get the ball inside. Too many damn jump shots.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

It's amazing seeing McDyess playing a solid role still in the NBA after all these years.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Finally making the shots they were bricking in the first half


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Ugh. Get Kobe and Pau back in, please.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Seriously, Phil, get Kobe and Gasol back in.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Big 3 by RJ


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

F!!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Jump shots after Jump shots...


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Stupid foul...stupid offensive play right before, get out, Blair


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Good play by Odom.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Who green lighted that 3 by Artest?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Pau falls down a lot.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

really, that was a foul on Dyess?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

now that was a foul on Dyess


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Neal can't guard Kobe, especially when Kobe's in the post. Hopefully Pop keeps Neal on him, though.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Basel said:


> Neal can't guard Kobe, especially when Kobe's in the post. Hopefully Pop keeps Neal on him, though.


Not gonna happen. Hence, the timeout by Pop.

Hill will guard Kobe rest of the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Ron Artest again!


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Quiet em down, RJ


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

RJ is KILLING us.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

RJ's been clutch tonight.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Interesting, PJ is keeping Fish on bench.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Gotta make one of those, GIno


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Lynx said:


> Interesting, PJ is keeping Fish on bench.


He's done that more than a few times this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Gasol having himself a very good game.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

And1 Tony


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Son of a bitch, Tony Parker.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Gasol is ballin


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Duncan should have taken a charge there


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Wow, dangerous, dangerous pass there by Kobe. Good catch by Gasol, who gets fouled.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Kobe has to be careful, San Antonio is rotating at epic levels right now. Could turn it over


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Win or lose...not going to sleep anytime soon after this game...ugh


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Hopefully Kobe unleashes the Black Mamba in these final couple of minutes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Gotta hit your freebies, Pau!


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

There you go, TImmy


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Bad shot, Kobe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

We're going to lose again...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Lo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Wow...maybe not...HUGE shot by Lamar.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

fuuuuuuccckkkk


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Lakers ball. 38.5 left.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Phew...

I am ****ing sweating..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Pau fouled with 22.7 left. Please make both. I'll go insane if it's a tie game and the Spurs have the final shot.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

If Gasol makes both FTs...Spurs will have the ball with 22 sec left.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Lakers bout to be up by 1


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

I love how Kobe saw Artest but thought "He's not hitting **** from outside" and went to Odom, and Odom knocks it down.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Spurs choking.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Gasol nails both!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Jefferson missing that 3 lost it for the Spurs


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

I hope Lakers don't give up a ****ing layup..


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

That was a clutch 3 by Lamar...I thought Kobe bailed SA out by not shooting an open 3 earlier in that possession


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Lakers need this..


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



OneBadLT123 said:


> Spurs stupid turnovers lost it


fify


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

No fouls! No open shots!


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Ball needs to be in Gino's hands


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Wow..


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Jesus...open 3 and open layup,,,ugh


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

****, that looks like it's Spurs ball.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Can't believe how Tony and Manu missed those open look shots..


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Two wide open shots for the Spurs and they missed them both. Story of the game for them tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

I have such a bad feeling about this.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Jesus what a sequence.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Oh man...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

F!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Noooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Basel said:


> I have such a bad feeling about this.


Yeah if San Antonio gets this ball I don't think they miss 3 in a row.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Old man Dice!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

*game Over*


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Boom


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

I think basket is good.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Damn Mcdyess


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Spurs tried to piss this away...You can't review goaltending either. I've seen goaltending win a game at some point.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Spurs Win


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Lost the game on box out...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

What a ****ty way to lose the game... WOW


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Mickey D


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

**** man


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Basel said:


> I have such a bad feeling about this.


...


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Can't say either team coasted through this one...great (albeit sloppy) game


----------



## House (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

It wasn't offensive interference. And that wasn't reviewable anyway. GG Spurs.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Great game. Parker is funny. 

"Like whoa, that was crazy"

"I'm very happy Dice make that shot you know"


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

It's been a great night.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

The ship be sinking! Hahahaha


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

I can't believe we couldn't grab a ****ing rebound! ****! I hate this ****ing team.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Spurs had 4 chances to make the game winning shot and needed every one of them.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Nice boxout.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Damn, but when you think about it the Spurs got 4 shots at winning the game. Can't win that way


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Oh yeah that was earlier this week, Grant Hill goaltended Marcus Thornton's layup that should have sent it to OT...That's where I learned that Goaltending can't be reviewed


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Basel said:


> I can't believe we couldn't grab a ****ing rebound! ****! I hate this ****ing team.


Welcome to Spurs Fan mindset the whole damn game with those trees in Laker unis


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Why in the ****ing **** was Bynum not in for rebounding purposes?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

The Lakers played good and hard...that's all I ask for.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Lakers continue to struggle against the best teams in the league. I just don't know about this years Lakers. I'm starting to think maybe the Spurs could beat them in a series.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Keep hating Chuck...flying under the radar works for SA


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

I think I need to just stop caring about the season until April. It's pointless to get this caught up in a game.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Anyone know a place I can watch Inside the NBA? Cable just cut out!!


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Basel said:


> I think I need to just stop caring about the season until April. It's pointless to get this caught up in a game.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

great game. but they did miss that charge call on tony Parker


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Way too early to panic, yes there are things that need to be addressed but anybody that thinks they can "call" how the Lakers finish in the playoffs because of regular season games is either a brand new fan to the NBA or an idiot. The most concerning thing is that the Lakers will have to win on the road, other than that it was a great game and a call here or there or a missed shot here or there and we are talking about the Lakers "showing" they are the team to beat in the west.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Noyze said:


> Anyone know a place I can watch Inside the NBA? Cable just cut out!!


nba.com?


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



thug_immortal8 said:


> Way too early to panic, yes there are things that need to be addressed but anybody that thinks they can "call" how the Lakers finish in the playoffs because of regular season games is either a brand new fan to the NBA or an idiot. The most concerning thing is that the Lakers will have to win on the road, other than that it was a great game and a call here or there or a missed shot here or there and we are talking about the Lakers "showing" they are the team to beat in the west.


No doubt. Reg. season means nothing (except for determining HCA) in the grand scheme. But I also think it's pretty presumptive to say nobody in the west can hang with LA. Spurs and Mavs won't be an easy out by any means.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



thug_immortal8 said:


> Way too early to panic, yes there are things that need to be addressed but anybody that thinks they can "call" how the Lakers finish in the playoffs because of regular season games is either a brand new fan to the NBA or an idiot. The most concerning thing is that the Lakers will have to win on the road, other than that it was a great game and a call here or there or a missed shot here or there and we are talking about the Lakers "showing" they are the team to beat in the west.


Mature approach here.

Somehow I don't feel bad about this loss. It isn't heart breaking playoff loss. A casual Lakers/Cowboys/Yankees fan is gonna lose sleep tonight...LOL


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

At this point though it's hard to say a 40-8 that took the Lakers down the wire (and won) can't hang with them. Maybe the West is a little interesting after all.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Splitter will have to find a pulse by playoff time. We can only survive with Blair on the block against LA for so long


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

So what's the countdown on OJ Mayo becoming a Laker? (sarcasm)


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



VBM said:


> No doubt. Reg. season means nothing (except for determining HCA) in the grand scheme. But I also think it's pretty presumptive to say nobody in the west can hang with LA. Spurs and Mavs won't be an easy out by any means.


The Spurs have convinced me but I haven't seen the Mavs enough this year to really judge them. Not looking at the box score from tonight and just going off watching three things stood out to me, 1. San Antonio got whatever they wanted it seemed like 2. The Spurs hit their 3's really well and 3. They outrebounded the Lakers. I don't know if the box score will reflect it but it really did seem like the Spurs came up with the big 3's and the big rebounds. Kudos it should make for an exciting playoffs.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



VBM said:


> So what's the countdown on OJ Mayo becoming a Laker? (sarcasm)


I was thinking about it the other day...thanks for jynxing it.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Dre™ said:


> At this point though it's hard to say a 40-8 that took the Lakers down the wire (and won) can't hang with them. Maybe the West is a little interesting after all.


The Lakers getting older has opened things up, because even though these teams like the Spurs and Celtics are also old, they routinely execute better than the Lakers. They move the ball beautifully. The Lakers have always relied more than on the isolated play of Kobe and Gasol, and I'm not sure that can get them through this year.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

EDITED, cosign ^


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Chuck and that damn pig commercial...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

The most important thing is the Lakers came to play, they definitely needed to make a statement just by showing up.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Dre™ said:


> The most important thing is the Lakers came to play, they definitely needed to make a statement just by showing up.


That's Clipper talk right there...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

LA doesn't play to it's strength, which is inside. Of course right now it's hard to say that their bigs are really that great, but they should be a lot better than any frontline this side of the finals. Of course it's only an advantage if you exploit it.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

WTF is this college basketball crap. Halo time.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Is Splitter that bad that Pops refuses to try him out at all?
The Spurs need another tall guy with length to put next to Duncan for defensive purposes. This Spurs teams get enough offensive firepower from Manu and Parker that all they need is really another big who is decent on D to match up Gasol so Duncan can stay on Bynum. If Splitter actually as good as people as thought, this Spurs team would easily come out of the West. That mismatch though with Blair or Dice on Gasol even out the series despite teh Spurs matching up well everywhere else.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Sir Patchwork said:


> WTF is this college basketball crap. Halo time.


lol that's when i turned it off also.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Pioneer10 said:


> Is Splitter that bad that Pops refuses to try him out at all?


Splitter is all messed up mentally...no confidence. You can tell he tries too hard when he's out there. Since he has that deer in the headlights look, he also doesn't get any respect from the officials. Still a lot of time for him to get his legs under him, but I'm beginning to lose hope about him being able to help SA this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Just realized Kobe was one rebound away from a triple double.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Basel said:


> Just realized Kobe was one rebound away from a triple double.


Would have been nice if he edged out McDyess to get it with one second left. :|

Can't fault the Lakers' effort. This was a huge step in realizing what it takes to win this year...love Pau's effort, Artest's effort.

Shannon Brown still needs a brain. Someone needs to brain him with the old 24-second clock boxes...make him realize you don't shoot when the clock says "21" on it, but rather something like "08." Sheesh.

Very tough road trip coming up...but I think they will be ok.


----------



## VBM (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*


----------



## Pump Bacon (Dec 11, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

The Spurs don't have Bruce Bowen anymore but you wouldn't know it from looking at Kobe's shooting numbers in the past 2 games vs the Spurs: 29%FG 13-45 FG, 3-10 from 3


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

I'm sick & tired of Chris Webber, and have been for a while. The dude rarely has his own opinion, he just agrees with and adds to the opinion of someone else. And not just on TNT. Listen to him, almost every show (NBA TV as well) he says "I agree with you too", even when it's not a popular opinion.

It's almost like he's afraid to argue.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



23AJ said:


> Heat/Spurs/Warriors
> 
> Make your predictions....


Hate to say I told you so, but I told you so. :rofl:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Noyze said:


> I'm sick & tired of Chris Webber, and have been for a while. The dude rarely has his own opinion, he just agrees with and adds to the opinion of someone else. And not just on TNT. Listen to him, almost every show (NBA TV as well) he says "I agree with you too", even when it's not a popular opinion.
> 
> It's almost like he's afraid to argue.


Or maybe he's just an agreeable guy ?


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



23AJ said:


> Or maybe he's just an agreeable guy ?


Yeah that's what I hate, I can't stand people who talk like "I don't want no problems." Makes me think they're not confident in their statements, but I guess I'm going at a choke artist.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AtsgQ4mnnG20zZW8oXXSipC8vLYF?slug=ap-arenasservedpetition



> Orlando guard Gilbert Arenas(notes) was served with child support and custody papers as he left the court during halftime of the Magic’s game against Miami. A process server stopped Arenas as he walked off the court during Thursday night’s loss to the Heat. The court documents, obtained by The Associated Press, were a California petition filed by Laura Mendoza Govan. She identified herself as his ex-girlfriend in the documents.
> 
> The petition seeks custody and child support for three children that Govan says Arenas fathered and has since “financially cut off.” She is also seeking support for another unborn child as well monthly support for the other children.
> In the petition, she is seeking $109,000 in monthly support payments from Arenas and $1.3 million annually.
> Govan could not be reached for comment.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

She should've waited til this Sunday against the Celtics and Shaq


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Gilbert Arenas is like a walking circus. You just don't have guys like him on your team if you want a title.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

Yeah, just like Ron almost cost the Lakers that title last year in Game 7


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*



Noyze said:


> Yeah that's what I hate, I can't stand people who talk like "I don't want no problems." Makes me think they're not confident in their statements, but I guess I'm going at a choke artist.


Nah, some folks are just more chill. Not everyone that is opinionated is super intelligent. I like Chris Webber personally, but hey to each their own.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

*Re: Today's Game Discussion [02/03/11] - TNT Double Header (Heat @ Magic, Spurs @ Lak*

**** the Spurs


----------

